# Collegiate EMT Service



## iwannahelppeople (Feb 16, 2011)

My college has an EMT club, which provides EMS shifts Wed through Sat from 5pm-3am. My problem is with the fatc that people hwo belong in the EMT Club always come  into the Health Center at my school. They come in and chat with us, which is ok. My problem though is that people who are not working on shift continue to come in and treat the place like a hang out zone, while we are on duty. We are on duty to help people in need on our college campus, not to have a place to  hang and chill. My problem is that people not on duty for that night should not be allowed into the health Center, only peeople working that night should be allowed there. It bugs me that people who are not on duty come to hang out and joke around. i feel as if they do not treat our colleg EMS as serious as they shiuld. We are there to help people as I stated before. i am only a member of the club, not one of the officers, and the officers of the club come in and hang out whenever they want and bring other peole in and they sit around and have a grand ole time, while those of us on duty cannot tell them to leave. What should we do regarding this???? We have no medical Advisor to the club, and like I said beofre it is the Club officers that come in and chill out when others are on duty. When i am not working if I see people I know walking around on campus, I say hi to them and we have small talk, thats fine. but i do not go to the health center to go see people and hang out, that is totally disprespectful. I need suggestions as to how to make this club more efficient and people wuld stop being so clquey and all work together.

thanks very much guys!!!!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 16, 2011)

First of all, learn to break your posts up into paragraphs and run spell check.  It'll make your posts much easier to read.  Proper punctuation and capitalization would help as well, especially since you're supposed to be representing a college organization.  I do realize that it's the internet and educational standards are pretty :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty these days even at "good" colleges and universities, but damn it.....

OK, back on topic.



> My problem though is that people who are not working on shift continue to come in and treat the place like a hang out zone, while we are on duty.



Is it a public place?  If so, learn to deal with it or find somewhere else to wait. 



> We have no medical Advisor to the club


So how are you functioning as an EMS entity or are you just jumping calls that happen on your campus?  Are you a "real" EMS agency through your state or just a "club"?

BTW, are you guys coming to the NCEMSF conference in Philly?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2011)

iwannahelppeople said:


> My college has an EMT club, which provides EMS shifts Wed through Sat from 5pm-3am. My problem is with the fatc that people hwo belong in the EMT Club always come  into the Health Center at my school. They come in and chat with us, which is ok. My problem though is that people who are not working on shift continue to come in and treat the place like a hang out zone, while we are on duty. We are on duty to help people in need on our college campus, not to have a place to  hang and chill. My problem is that people not on duty for that night should not be allowed into the health Center, only peeople working that night should be allowed there. It bugs me that people who are not on duty come to hang out and joke around. i feel as if they do not treat our colleg EMS as serious as they shiuld. We are there to help people as I stated before. i am only a member of the club, not one of the officers, and the officers of the club come in and hang out whenever they want and bring other peole in and they sit around and have a grand ole time, while those of us on duty cannot tell them to leave. What should we do regarding this???? We have no medical Advisor to the club, and like I said beofre it is the Club officers that come in and chill out when others are on duty. When i am not working if I see people I know walking around on campus, I say hi to them and we have small talk, thats fine. but i do not go to the health center to go see people and hang out, that is totally disprespectful. I need suggestions as to how to make this club more efficient and people wuld stop being so clquey and all work together.
> 
> thanks very much guys!!!!!!



I think you should see a doctor to have whatever is agitating you removed from your GI tract. 

There is a strong comraderie component to emergency and health services.

If you are always serious, you will not last long helping people.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 16, 2011)

> There is a strong comraderie component to emergency and health services



Seriously....EMS and fire are two of the most clique laden groups I've ever seen.  It makes high school look like one big happy family.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Seriously....EMS and fire are two of the most clique laden groups I've ever seen.  It makes high school look like one big happy family.



Your experience must be very different from mine then. Even though I haven't worked in a FD in years, I am still frequently invited to them all over the world. Where tell war stories and BS all day in addition to showing off the local facilities.

When I tell EMS workers I am a paramedic, I find equally hospitable conditions.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 16, 2011)

> Your experience must be very different from mine then.


Clique laden was a poor choice of words.  I just meant that it's a social hour in most circles.


----------



## MEDIC802 (Feb 17, 2011)

When off duty employees,family or friends stop coming by the station to BS, watch movies or what ever, 24 hr shifts become boring, although lately call volume is so high that were never at the station anyway.

BTW my service provides medical services for a major div 1 college how you have time to sit around  would be welcomed


----------



## ZombieEMT (Feb 17, 2011)

*Why is it a problem?*

Can I ask why you have a problem with it? Does it affect patient care or response times? Are you trampling over people to get to your ambulance? What do you do between calls? Even if you are cleaning, restocking or writing reports, does it really make a difference.

We are the busiest agency in South Jersey and in between calls we do bs around, but we are also known as one of the most professional agencies in the state and have recieved multiple awards. Joking around and chilling between calls or at the station is not in any way unprofessional or in no way does it show that someone is not taking it serious. If these people hanging around the health center or station, whichever you want to call it, effect your call and patient care, then it is a problem, not after.


----------



## nakenyon (Feb 17, 2011)

I have to agree with previous statements. I run with my local ambulance which is FD-based (100% volley). We spend all sorts of time at the station when we are on-duty and off-duty. 

I feel like this is great for crews who don't necessarily often work together. At least this way, when I run a call with someone I don't normally run with, we aren't complete strangers. 

Lately our local ALS crew has been spending time at our station because it's much more enjoyable then sitting at their station alone. I feel like as long as response times and levels of service are not effected, then this should be looked at as a good thing, not a bad one.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 17, 2011)

iwannahelppeople said:


> My college has an EMT club, which provides EMS shifts Wed through Sat from 5pm-3am. My problem is with the fatc that people hwo belong in the EMT Club always come  into the Health Center at my school. They come in and chat with us, which is ok. My problem though is that people who are not working on shift continue to come in and treat the place like a hang out zone, while we are on duty. We are on duty to help people in need on our college campus, not to have a place to  hang and chill. My problem is that people not on duty for that night should not be allowed into the health Center, only peeople working that night should be allowed there. It bugs me that people who are not on duty come to hang out and joke around. i feel as if they do not treat our colleg EMS as serious as they shiuld. We are there to help people as I stated before. i am only a member of the club, not one of the officers, and the officers of the club come in and hang out whenever they want and bring other peole in and they sit around and have a grand ole time, while those of us on duty cannot tell them to leave. What should we do regarding this???? We have no medical Advisor to the club, and like I said beofre it is the Club officers that come in and chill out when others are on duty. When i am not working if I see people I know walking around on campus, I say hi to them and we have small talk, thats fine. but i do not go to the health center to go see people and hang out, that is totally disprespectful. I need suggestions as to how to make this club more efficient and people wuld stop being so clquey and all work together.
> 
> thanks very much guys!!!!!!




Does the presence of others interfere with patient care or response times? Why can't you just walk away? Either join the conversation or go off and do work for class elsewhere in the building.

So, NCEMSF?


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are a college-recognized club, you'd likely have to have some form of faculty/staff leadership. Even if they aren't active, they probably have to sign off on stuff every year.

I'm involved with a college first responder group myself. We are in service 24x7, but not always staffed. That being said, it's VERY common for 3 or 4 of us to end up hanging out in the office some days, between classes. It means we often have crews to respond to daytime emergencies, as well as the overnight duty crews.

And I'll keep it going - NCEMSF?


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 18, 2011)

My campus agency doesn't have quarters (we have an office, but we don't respond from it unless we are there already for another purpose).  We do hang out together quite frequently, whether on duty or off.  Camaraderie is important to any organization.  If they were creating a mess or interfering with the Health Center's operations, that would be an issue.  As long as they are respecting the space, who cares that they are there?  If you feel that your membership is not taking the organization seriously, is it because of this, or are there other underlining issues?  If so, address them.  Don't make an issue where there isn't one.

NCEMSF?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like maybe your just blowing off steam. Definitely written like a "didn't take time to cool off/stream of consciousness" post. I'm not really a people person myself and chit chat isn't my thing so I can understand how it can get on your nerves when people are constantly "on" around you. Just try to take it in stride and stay friendly. You said it yourself your part of a "club" and lets face it clubs are social. As someone mentioned there is a lot of camaraderie amongst firefighters/ems folks. Even the ones who don't like each other tend to have a lot to say to each other.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 19, 2011)

dmc2007 said:


> My campus agency doesn't have quarters (we have an office, but we don't respond from it unless we are there already for another purpose).  We do hang out together quite frequently, whether on duty or off.  Camaraderie is important to any organization.  If they were creating a mess or interfering with the Health Center's operations, that would be an issue.  As long as they are respecting the space, who cares that they are there?  If you feel that your membership is not taking the organization seriously, is it because of this, or are there other underlining issues?  If so, address them.  Don't make an issue where there isn't one.
> 
> NCEMSF?


I know a lot of people from your service/school. Welcome! I don't quite understand how you don't have a shift change, etc. What do you use the office for, other than writing up calls? 
Are you coming to NCEMSF?


----------



## iwannahelppeople (Feb 19, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> I know a lot of people from your service/school. Welcome! I don't quite understand how you don't have a shift change, etc. What do you use the office for, other than writing up calls?
> Are you coming to NCEMSF?



We do have shift changes, I just usually do a double shift. Its the people from the previous shift that still hang around there and also its people not even on duty that particualr night im on that come in. I just feel like its unproffessional. yes granted, we barley have calls when me and my team are on shift, 1 is a grat night. It just bothers me that the place cant be quiet, just loud and noisy. I feel like some people dont respect the place. Me, my coworkers and shift supervisor have a problem with people hanging around all the time.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 19, 2011)

iwannahelppeople said:


> Me, my coworkers and *shift supervisor* have a problem with people hanging around all the time.



   If you have a "Shift Supervisor" then he should be the one to tell the other members to either leave or quite down if he feels it is necessary or that they do cause a problem. However get used to having distractions around you, accident scenes are going to be crazy with many people talking, crying, etc so consider this practice. You have to learn to focus with all that around you.


----------



## gostandintherain (Feb 19, 2011)

Just for fun where is this service?

Also if your shift supervisor has a problem telling people to leave then have that supervisor tell the officer to have the people leave.


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have a legitimate issue - then take it up the chain of command - shift sup, officers, etc.

Here's the question - how is their presence disturbing you? Is it distracting you from documentation? Or do you just not get along with these people?


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 20, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> I know a lot of people from your service/school. Welcome! I don't quite understand how you don't have a shift change, etc. What do you use the office for, other than writing up calls?
> Are you coming to NCEMSF?



We operate with a three person crew.  Each crew member is responsible for finding a convenient place and time to switch with his/her relief (we do have predetermined shift times, but if the crew members involved would like to switch later or earlier, they are free to do so).  Theoretically a switch could take place at the office, but rarely do since it is not really central to campus.  The office (which is the size of a large closet) gets used for writing calls, vehicle checks, and training.  It also houses our supply closet.

I'll be attending NCEMSF.  I take it you are as well?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll be at NCEMSF on Saturday.


----------



## spike91 (Feb 21, 2011)

EMS is a team sport, you live, work, and hang out with your partners, that's part of the deal. I'm somewhat confused as to what you are upset about, if they're contributing to the campus via EMS, where is the harm in them hanging out so long as they don't interfere with the operations of the facility?

Also, see you guys at NCEMSF!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 22, 2011)

Spike and the rest of the NCEMSF attendees, shoot me a PM.  I'm trying to figure out plans for the weekend and want to see if anyone wants to get together for a lunch or maybe a trip to the Mutter Museum or something.


----------

